# Nutra Nuggets



## eyemadreamer (Jan 6, 2009)

I was told that Nutra Nuggets is a really good dry cat food, and I know you guys would probably really know if it really is or not. Any comments about Nutra Nuggets?


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I just read the ingredience and they are no good. The first ingredient on the list is chicken by-products and then corn.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

And after that is wheat and corn gluten and brewers rice...

Nothing in this food but inexpensive, inadequate sources of nutrition for a cat.


----------



## eyemadreamer (Jan 6, 2009)

what is the best brand of cat food you can get from a grocery store/supermarket/costco? i recently lost my job to the economy so we are living off one income right now. so, we dont have much money to spend on good brands such as innova or organic kinds. 

i'm trying to find something that is good for them without hurting our wallet. we probably could afford about 50 a month on cat & dog food, we have 2 cats now along with a dog as well. they are all indoor pets.

we were also doing the 'all you can eat buffet' thing with our pets. oddly enough, only 1 out of 3 (one passed away last week) is overweight (like seriously, i think something is wrong with her), lucky was in perfect health, and tommy is pretty good probably could lose a pound or two (he has some baggage on his tummy) and our dog is pretty fit. but, after reading some posts on this forum about feeding the cats... i think i'm going to switch to portioned meals. we will probably save money this way (food would last longer) and also the cats would be getting a healthy amount of food than a free buffet all the time. 

it is difficult for me to judge based on looking at a bag, i'm not sure what ingredients i'm supposed to look for. so, if there are certain kinds of brand that is good enough for them, i'd like to know. thanks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

On thing to keep in mind is that a cat needs to eat less of a good quality food because it is more nutrient dense, doesn't have cheap fillers. A cat eating a dry food diet (not a good thing, but it doesn't seem to be the time for you to make a switch to wet) of a good quality food only needs 3/8 to 1/2 cup per day (which I would split into 2 or 3 meals). A cat eating a poor quality food needs more like 3/4-1 cup per day. So keep that in mind when you assess prices. 6 lbs of a good food is like 10-12 lbs of a not so good food. 

A good quality food for a reasonable price is Natural Balance which you can get at Petco or local pet shops.


----------

